# Ist Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei zweiter Mahnung rechtens ?



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Anfang Dezember 04 erhielt ich von freenet. de AG 
eine Zahlungserinnerung für meOme - 
( Smart24, Aktiv 12) Onlineverbindungen von ca. 20 €.

Dummerweise habe ich übersehen diese Mahnung zu 
begleichen.

Jetzt habe ich von acoreus eine Mahnung erhalten, die 
die oben angegebene Forderung erhält, zuzüglich Auslagen 
von 2,50 € und ,jetzt kommts, einer Inkassovergütung gemäß 
§§ 280, 286 BGB von 25 € .

1. Ist diese Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei dieser ja 
eigentlich zweiten Mahnung statthaft und rechtens ?

 2. Falls nicht, wie soll ich mich am besten dagegen wehren ? 
Ich muss dazu sagen, nicht rechtschutzversichert zu sein, und
ich  kann mir eventuelle Gerichtskosten aus eigener Tasche 
nicht leisten.
 Also, was ist zu tun ?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

*inkassoverguetung*

Hi,

die meisten Inkassos arbeiten zumindst Borderline, ich vermute, dass 25€ Mahngebuehr nicht legal sind. Wichtig zunaechst: Hauptforderung begleichen  (also 2,50 € ueberweisen), und zwar so schnell wie moeglich. Danach kannst Du immer noch ueberlegen.

)
Arne


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Januar 2006)

@ Jockel26

Also ursprüngliche Forderung 20 € und die 2,50 € überweisen. Gleichzeitig Schreiben, dass sie Dir den Verzugsschaden bitte nachweisen sollen (Zinsen und Porto, aber auch Schreibauslagen können schon die Höhe erreichen), aber nachweisen müssen Sie es Dir.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ist Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei zweiter Mahnung rechte*



			
				Jockel26 schrieb:
			
		

> ... einer Inkassovergütung gemäß
> §§ 280, 286 BGB von 25 € .
> 
> 1. Ist diese Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei dieser ja
> eigentlich zweiten Mahnung statthaft und rechtens ?


1. § 280 BGB sagt u.a.: Schadensersatz, wenn in Verzug. 

2. § 286 BGB sagt u.a.: Bei begründeter Forderung im Moment der zweiten Mahnung ist Verzug gegeben.

3. Wenn also Schadensersatzanspruch da, dann auch für die "notwendigen Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung", was sich mangels anderer Absprachen nach dem Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz (RVG) bemisst.

4. Nach den Gebührenvorschriften des RVG ist für vorgerichtliche Mahnschreiben folgendes berechnungsfähig (bei Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigung des Mandanten/Gläubigers ohne USt.):
Gegenstandswert bis 300 € (egal, wie hoch unterhalb dieser Grenze):
1,2 Gebühren nach § 13 RVG Nr. 2400 VV RVG: 30,00 €
Post- und Telekommunikationspauschale Nr. 7002 VV RVG: 2,00 €
Summe: 32,00 €
Weniger ist natürlich immer zulässig. 25,00 € sind also im Rahmen (sie stellen eine 1,0-Gebühr nach § 13 RVG, Nr. 2400 VV RVG dar)


----------



## rolf76 (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ist Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei zweiter Mahnung rechte*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wenn also Schadensersatzanspruch da, dann auch für die "notwendigen Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung", was sich mangels anderer Absprachen nach dem Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz (RVG) bemisst.


Interessehalber: Wonach ist denn das RVG auf die Vergütung von Inkassobüros anzuwenden?



			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/rvg/BJNR078800004BJNE000200000.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Vergütung (Gebühren und Auslagen) für anwaltliche Tätigkeiten der Rechtsanwältinnen und Rechtsanwälte bemisst sich nach diesem Gesetz. Dies gilt auch für eine Tätigkeit als Prozesspfleger nach den §§ 57 und 58 der Zivilprozessordnung. Andere Mitglieder einer Rechtsanwaltskammer, Partnerschaftsgesellschaften und sonstige Gesellschaften stehen einem Rechtsanwalt im Sinne dieses Gesetzes gleich.
> 
> (2) Dieses Gesetz gilt nicht für eine Tätigkeit als Vormund, Betreuer, Pfleger, Verfahrenspfleger, Testamentsvollstrecker, Insolvenzverwalter, Sachwalter, Mitglied des Gläubigerausschusses, Nachlassverwalter, Zwangsverwalter, Treuhänder oder Schiedsrichter oder für eine ähnliche Tätigkeit. § 1835 Abs. 3 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs bleibt unberührt.



Hab selber nachgeschaut: Das RVG ist nicht direkt auf Inkassobüros anwendbar. Ein Gläubiger kann jedoch die vertraglich vereinbarten Kosten des Inkassobüros als Verzögerungsschaden verlangen. Dabei sehen zahlreiche Gerichte die Vergütungssätze der RVG als Obergrenze der erstattungsfähigen Kosten an, weshalb der Einfachheit halber zwischen Gäubiger und Inkassobüro die entsprechende Anwendung des RVG vereinbart wird:



			
				z.B. Inkassobüro X schrieb:
			
		

> Die Höhe des dem Schuldner in Rechnung gestellten Betrages richtet sich hinsichtlich der Zinsen nach der Höhe ihrer Forderung und der Dauer des Verzuges. *Hinsichtlich der Inkassokosten ist eine Vergütung in entsprechender Anwendung des Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetzes (RVG) vereinbart. *Regelmäßig entsteht eine 1,3 Geschäftsgebühr nach VV 2400 RVG.


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ist Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei zweiter Mahnung rechte*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessehalber: Wonach ist denn das RVG auf die Vergütung von Inkassobüros anzuwenden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf die Vereinbarung zwischen Inkassobüro und Gläubiger kommt es m.E. nicht an. Die Beschränkung der Erstattungsfähigkeit auf die Kosten eines RA ergibt sich aus der Schadensminderungspflicht gem §254 BGB. Wenn ein RA billiger ist können auch nur Kosten in dieser Höhe verlangt werden.



> Regelmäßig entsteht eine 1,3 Geschäftsgebühr nach VV 2400 RVG.


aber:


> VV 2402 	Der Auftrag beschränkt sich auf ein Schreiben einfacher Art:
> Die Gebühr 2400 beträgt 0,3
> Es handelt sich um ein Schreiben einfacher Art, wenn dieses weder schwierige rechtliche Ausführungen noch größere sachliche Auseinandersetzungen enthält.


----------



## rolf76 (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ist Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei zweiter Mahnung rechte*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Vereinbarung zwischen Inkassobüro und Gläubiger kommt es m.E. nicht an.


Die Vereinbarung zwischen Inkassobüro ist immerhin die Grundlage des Schadensersatzanspruchs. Fraglich ist dann nur, ob die vereinbarte Vergütung in voller Höhe erstattungsfähig ist.



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beschränkung der Erstattungsfähigkeit auf die Kosten eines RA ergibt sich aus der Schadensminderungspflicht gem §254 BGB. Wenn ein RA billiger ist können auch nur Kosten in dieser Höhe verlangt werden.


"Wer die Bereitschaft der RA zum Inkasso nicht nutzt u sich für das teurere Angebot der Inkassoinstitute entscheidet, muß die entstehden Mehrkosten selbst tragen". (Heinrichs in Palandt, 62. Aufl., § 286 BGB Rdn. 49)


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ist Inkassovergütung von 25 € bei zweiter Mahnung rechte*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> > VV 2402 	Der Auftrag beschränkt sich auf ein Schreiben einfacher Art:
> > Die Gebühr 2400 beträgt 0,3
> > Es handelt sich um ein Schreiben einfacher Art, wenn dieses weder schwierige rechtliche Ausführungen noch größere sachliche Auseinandersetzungen enthält.


Stimmt natürlich auch.

Vorliegend würde dann
0,3 Gebühr: 10,00 €
Kostenpauschale: 2,00 €
Summe: 12,00 €
anfallen.

Könnte natürlich ein Ansatz sein - mal sehen, ob die sich für den Restbetrag gerichtlich streiten würden...

Aber aufpassen: Tilgungsbestimmung in die Überweisung aufnehmen - sonst wird die Zahlung nach §§ 366, 367 BGB auf Zinsen und Kosten (diese höher) zunächst verrechnet, so dass hinten von der Hauptforderung was übrig bliebe ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Es gibt jetzt eine ausführliche Darstellung: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13455

Danke an kh ...


----------



## gmxklaus (9 Februar 2013)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Anfang Dezember 04 erhielt ich von freenet. de AG
> eine Zahlungserinnerung für meOme -
> ...


 
Hallo Anonym,

auch ich habe eine Mahnung von acoreus i.H.v. 37,50€ als Inkassovergütung sowie Auslagen und Auskuftskosten i.H.v. 55,50€ erhalten zgl. Zinsen i.H.v. 3,41 Euro. Ich wollte das arcoures die Kosten nachvollziehbar und im einzelnen darlegt, aber dies wurde von arcoures verweigert, und stattdesen hat arcoures die Angelegenheit an die Inkassofirma coeo abgegeben. Ich denke mir, dass arcoures und coeo die eine und die selbige Inkassofirma ist - unter vorgehaltener Hand gesagt), die Kosten küntlich in die Höhe zu treiben. Auch coeo verweigert die Kosten nachvollziebar und im einzelnen darzulegen bzw. die überhöten Kosten zu rechtfertigen. Ich bin der Meinung das die Inkassofirmen, über die Kosten vortragspflichtig sind, sonst könnten die Kosten willkürlich angesetzt werden. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nur die Hauptforderung des Gläubigers i.H.v. 13,01€ beglichen. Nun werde ich aufgefordert auch die Inkassogebühren sowie Auslagen und Auskunftskosten sowie Zinsen i.H.v. 96,41€ innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu begleichen - anderfalls würde man ein gerichtliches Mahn- und Klageverfahren einleiden.
Ich warte das gerichtliche Mahn- und Klageverfahren ab, und verteidige mich dann (Berechtigungsschein - Prozeßkostenhilfe vom Amtsgericht) evtl. bei Gericht. Denn viele Gerichte urteilten bereits zu kunsten der Schuldner, weil die Inkassogebühren, um nicht gleich von WUCHER zu sprechen, deutlich überhöt und zu teuer sind - erst recht für Schuldner!

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Hippo (9 Februar 2013)

Meinst Du ein anonymer Poster von 2006 antwortet Dir noch?


----------

